# what is LO(S) getting for christmas



## QuintinsMommy

or other winter holiday :)


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Things.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

f u


----------



## x__amour

I don't know... Haven't even started birthday or Christmas... 8-[ #-o


----------



## Strawberrymum

ah i havent even started shopping yet. but im making my sister a infused vodka basket for her 18th hehe (not what this threads about but oh well)


----------



## AriannasMama

This is what I have on her toys r us wish list:

Smart trike
Dora sing a long dvd
Baby animal sing a long dvd
puppy party dvd
dora pop up tent
play food/pots/pans
and books


----------



## xCookieDough

*No idea so far we have her clothes... knowing what I'm like I will start Christmas shopping on 24th Dec *


----------



## rockys-mumma

Alfie has got so far:
Toy garage and cars
Toy Hoover ( a Henry one with real suction hahaha)
Lots of puzzles and books most from home bargains cost me about £20 for all of them!
An easel and art stuff
A few clothes
A teletubbie DVD and dipsy toy 
Cool cars2 pants from the Disney shop l

All I want to get him now is an aquadoodle and I'm done!

I've had to be organised this year as my car has to be insured and mot this month and oh starts his new job on 1st december and gos from getting paid weekly to getting paid monthly :o


----------



## _laura

I've got Max for his birthday (It's in december!)
- Rocking horse reindeer thing from mamas and papas (was £70-reduced to £35 then £25 with a voucher I had!)
- Aquadraw set (I got it free off Kiddicare ages ago!)
-Massive stuffed Jessie doll. (reduced ages ago in Argos to £5)


For xmas he has
-Smart trike (reduced in Argos down to £45 in July)
- Drum kit
- Zingzillas dvd's 
- Fisher Price apptivity case (for my old iphone, so I can put things like Small Potatoes on there and he can watch them without breaking it)

I did all my shopping a long time ago as I took advantage of the sales and things on offer. For everyone else I'm making things like body scrubs and sweet infused vodka.


----------



## Rhio92

Connor['s got

- lots of clothes
- a big penguin bath toy thing
- a bath book
- 3 new 'that's not my' books
- a rain coat
- a cot bed duvet
- pirate george duvet cover
- a doll
and maybe a few little bits :)


----------



## Shannyxox

So far..
A Jumperoo
Vtech ball
A soft wrattle ball
Teething keys 
Special teddy
2 Gooorgeous coats
A soft book
And a few clothes

Will probably just get clothes now as hes so little and doent need much :shug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i got a coat and some clothes 
a train table
and a plasmabike


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Emma will be getting 
Abc blocks
Regular build blocks
Books
Learning movies
Clothes

Little brother has already got
Nerf gun
War set
And two board games..
Dnt know what else to get an eleven yr old boy!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Shannyxox said:


> So far..
> A Jumperoo
> Vtech ball
> A soft wrattle ball
> Teething keys
> Special teddy
> 2 Gooorgeous coats
> A soft book
> And a few clothes
> 
> Will probably just get clothes now as hes so little and doent need much :shug:

whats a vtech ball look like?


----------



## Shannyxox

QuintinsMommy said:


> Shannyxox said:
> 
> 
> So far..
> A Jumperoo
> Vtech ball
> A soft wrattle ball
> Teething keys
> Special teddy
> 2 Gooorgeous coats
> A soft book
> And a few clothes
> 
> Will probably just get clothes now as hes so little and doent need much :shug:
> 
> whats a vtech ball look like?Click to expand...

Its a .. 'Magically moving ball with built-in motor to make the toy ball roll around, promoting crawling. Baby can press the chunky buttons to hear fun music and animal sounds'
 



Attached Files:







thc.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe thats cute!


----------



## BrEeZeY

those thingrs r amazing!!! ^^ 

Aiden keeps askin for a bike (he saw the smart trike on tv n wants it) but he is too tall to fit so we dk yet 

Jackson i have no idea either!


----------



## xgem27x

Remember everyone..... 

BATTERIES BATTERIES BATTERIES!!!!!!!

Stock up in all shapes and sizes!!

Last year we bought 30 AA, 20 AAA and a few big ones.... still didnt have enough!!!! :haha:


----------



## amygwen

So far I've bought him these things:

1. Sesame Street Playskool "Let's Rock" Elmo
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/media/trus/Aplusplus/2011/11844990/Hasbro-Sesame-Street-Playskool-Let's-Rock!-Elmo-11844990-01.jpg

2. Fisher Price Animal Sounds Farm
https://whatkidstoys.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Fisher_Price_Little_People_Animal_Sounds_Farm.jpg

3. A big tube full of blocks, was a bargain for $10 couldn't resist

4. A box full of a bunch of different wooden activities

I'm still shopping too, but not buying much more, only if I find something on sale or cheapish.

My mom bought him the Step2 Grocery cart plus some Melissa & Doug wooden fruits and wooden pantry items. 
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-6609431reg.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41U9iJew2VL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41FUvjeJOeL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Also my mom bought him a Thomas the Tank Engine train set, he's obsessed with pushing cars around so I'm sure he's going to love this!

My sister has bought Kenneth the Step2 All Star's slide, since when we go to her house (which is rarely) he is obsessed with going up and down this slide, he will do it forever!

https://imagenes.eurekakids.net/g/314781800/step2-slide-multi-sports.jpg

She also bought him some peg puzzles as he really really loves those.

So far that's it though :D


----------



## xgem27x

We're hopefully getting the twins a kitten :)

I've just looked online for local people selling kittens... I think I have found the one!


Spoiler
https://c1903.r3.cf3.rackcdn.com/YI139J3F0_5.jpg


Don't think OH will go for it somehow!! :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

BrEeZeY said:


> those thingrs r amazing!!! ^^
> 
> Aiden keeps askin for a bike (he saw the smart trike on tv n wants it) but he is too tall to fit so we dk yet
> 
> Jackson i have no idea either!

have you thought of a balance bike? 
quins getting these one 
https://www.cheapbestbikescootersonlinesale.com/images_products/Cheap-Plasma-Bike-Black-for-sale.jpg
but i have seen wooden and medal ones with different seat heights .


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> So far I've bought him these things:
> 
> 
> 
> *Also my mom bought him a Thomas the Tank Engine train set, he's obsessed with pushing cars around so I'm sure he's going to love this!*
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Quin LOVES trains. we bought him a thomas set in the summer which he adores
> now hes getting a new set from my mom and a few new trains from her
> and i've got him this train table for christms
> [IMG]https://p0.flyerland.ca/images/products/5560000/5560239_image.jpg


----------



## BrEeZeY

QuintinsMommy said:


> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> those thingrs r amazing!!! ^^
> 
> Aiden keeps askin for a bike (he saw the smart trike on tv n wants it) but he is too tall to fit so we dk yet
> 
> Jackson i have no idea either!
> 
> have you thought of a balance bike?
> quins getting these one
> https://www.cheapbestbikescootersonlinesale.com/images_products/Cheap-Plasma-Bike-Black-for-sale.jpg
> but i have seen wooden and medal ones with different seat heights .Click to expand...

ive never even heard of those! thats so cool lookin! where would u find one?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i bought quins at turtle pond toys but i have seen them on amazon


----------



## JadeBaby75

I'm so broke!!! I'm glad I have family and friends that will buy her most of her gifts cuz it would be rough otherwise!


----------



## amygwen

Aww that's awesome Rome. I love that table. I wish I had a place to actually put it though, they are quite expensive and I have no where to put one LOL I'm sure he'll love the little train we got, it's only a small circular one! But maybe if he likes it a lot I might buy him the table for his 2nd Birthday!


----------



## unconditional

haven't started shopping yet!
but i will be getting
vtech crawl ball
clothing
piano thingy
books
walker (one that she stands up and pushes while she walks)
more but gota run LO just woke up! :haha:


----------



## try4girl

I wish I could plan what to get our kids my husband is a big kid in the toy store so even if we make a list we never stick to it. He gets in the store and the list is out the window. I know it sounds bad but I am really starting to HATE shopping for x-mas. O did I say that he doesn't like to shop till like 5 days before. grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## purple_kiwi

so far probably getting her a zoo set, a new baby doll and a bunch of stuff for it like little playpen and stroller, some books and puzzles and new clothes then maybe another toy thats undecided right now. She has tons of toys already so its hard to think of something she will actually use


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> Aww that's awesome Rome. I love that table. I wish I had a place to actually put it though, they are quite expensive and I have no where to put one LOL I'm sure he'll love the little train we got, it's only a small circular one! But maybe if he likes it a lot I might buy him the table for his 2nd Birthday!


thats what we did. we gave him a small set 1st because they are expensive 
but i got the table on sale for 84 dollars which compared to the close to 300 dollar thomas the train one isnt that bad:haha:


----------



## Mei190

My list of what is currently packed away in the cupboard still needs to be sorted, we have:

Fisher Price Grand Piano
Sit to stand Microphone/Music Table
Leapfrog 'peakashoe' octopus
Elmo thing
Disney Cars vibrating car thing (no idea OH got it)
Disney Fisher Price Toy Story Phone
ELC Whizz around car garage
Wooden Bead Frame 
Stacking Cups
Activity Robot

Things I still haven't bought:
Laugh and Learn Learning Kitchen (Bit dubious on this one)
Animal sounds farm (or some little ELC Happyland figures, he has a great interest in them)
Alphabet Lion for his wall
Toy Bench
Funky Footprints ELC
Farm Sounds Lift Out Puzzle 
Little Shop (might take the coins out of it for now, despite being 12m+)
Bunny Jack in the Box
Rainmaker

It looks worse as a list! I feel so unorganised again :wacko:


----------



## we can't wait

We haven't decided everything that we are going to get her, but so far:
We've already bought her a bunch of clothes for next summer (all 12mos-18mos). We've been getting clearance clothes at walmart, target, and kohl's. ;) 

Jumperoo

Spoiler
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRH1Hblr_2VZcOcWH7BWGri8xssiN04NINCifuueCPoX6Px3Fpc

Melissa & Doug Bug Jug Fill and Spill

Spoiler
https://i.pgcdn.com/pi/80/41/19/804119476_640.jpg
Skip Hop Treetop Owl Activity Toy

Spoiler
https://img3.targetimg3.com/wcsstore/TargetSAS//img/p/13/12/13126441.jpg

We're still trying to think of other things we may want for her. It's her first Christmas, so we don't want to go too crazy. We'll probably get her a few books (she has tons, already lol) and maybe a busy board to put on her crib. 

:D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bug jug fill and spill is soooo adorable. i never seen them before


----------



## rockys-mumma

Omg gem that cat actually suprised me I was expecting a lil cute fluffy cat! 

And Laura! Getting Alfie an aptivity case now lol!!


----------



## vinteenage

Birthday:

Drum
Grasping toy
Doll

Christmas:
Mega Bloks
Fill and Spill Tool Box
Puzzle

Probably some clothing and a book for Christmas, too.


----------



## _laura

rockys-mumma said:


> Omg gem that cat actually suprised me I was expecting a lil cute fluffy cat!
> 
> And Laura! Getting Alfie an aptivity case now lol!!

We got it out to let Max play with it and it's AMAZING 
And because I'm about to upgrade my phone I'm going to leave my one in there for him to play with and watch things on. :thumbup:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

xCookieDough said:


> *No idea so far we have her clothes... knowing what I'm like I will start Christmas shopping on 24th Dec *

We should meet up in london and do some christmas shopping :thumbup: Hamleys ;)


----------



## xgem27x

_laura said:


> rockys-mumma said:
> 
> 
> Omg gem that cat actually suprised me I was expecting a lil cute fluffy cat!
> 
> And Laura! Getting Alfie an aptivity case now lol!!
> 
> We got it out to let Max play with it and it's AMAZING
> And because I'm about to upgrade my phone I'm going to leave my one in there for him to play with and watch things on. :thumbup:Click to expand...

So it's actually like Max is getting his own iphone for Christmas haha! He's gonna be the coolest baby on the block! :haha:


----------



## _laura

xgem27x said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rockys-mumma said:
> 
> 
> Omg gem that cat actually suprised me I was expecting a lil cute fluffy cat!
> 
> And Laura! Getting Alfie an aptivity case now lol!!
> 
> We got it out to let Max play with it and it's AMAZING
> And because I'm about to upgrade my phone I'm going to leave my one in there for him to play with and watch things on. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> So it's actually like Max is getting his own iphone for Christmas haha! He's gonna be the coolest baby on the block! :haha:Click to expand...

haha if you call a half working iphone a cool present then yes!


----------



## mayb_baby

Ok so we all know he was born on Christmas Eve so here are his lists all bought and almost all wrapped O:)\\:D/

*Birthday*
VTech Toot toot garage cars
VTech Toot toot cars
Vetch toot toot Fire engine 
Sponge Paint Rollers
4 Sponge or Finger Paint Dip Bowls
Galt Toys Play Apron
Melissa & Doug Finger Paint Paper
Melissa & Doug Jumbo Paint Brushes (Set of 4)
6 Finger Paints

*Christmas *
Fisher Price Bounce and Spin Zebra
Tomy Play to learn Quack along ducks
Tomy Octopals Bath Toy
TP Bubble Bouncer Toy
Fisher-Price Poppity Pop Musical Dino
Fisher-Price Bright Beginnings Pop-Up Farm
Puzzle
VTech Bath Duck
Fisher Price Sit to Stand Giraffe
Tomy Bath Toy lift 
Tomy Hide n Squeak Eggs
VTech Babys Laptop
Mickey Mouse Giant Soft Toy
Fisher Price Cookie Jar
Musical instruments
Mega Blocks Pirate Ship
Mega Blocks bag of 80 blocks

*From Mum*
*Birthday* Cosey coupe car 
*Christmas* Mega Bloks Construction Build n Play Work Bench 

*From cousin Shannon*
Amazing Animals Choo Choo Train 

From Cousin Colleen
*Birthday* Micky Mouse Club House Ride On 
*christmas VTech *Sit to Stand Dance Along 

*Birthday* Aunt got him the VTech first steps walker but have it to him already


----------



## lauram_92

Lorna, do you rewrite your list everytime? I have seen you post it like 4 times now :rofl: I think I might save it for some ideas :blush:

Oliver's Santa present will be a garage, and some cars! But I haven't picked what one. I like the VTech Toot Toot garage, but the "special features" like recognising the different cars might be a bit pointless when he is using other cars.. If that makes sense.

I also have..
A Laugh and Learn Puppy
Some books
A piano/keyboard

Can't even remember what else :dohh: Not finished shopping yet though.


----------



## KaceysMummy

*For her birthday (on Saturday)* 
trampoline
little tikes rocking horse
toy story figures
happyland set
peppa pig set
books

*Christmas*
bubble machine
sing-a-long CD player
fisher price noah's ark
mr potato head
aquadraw
bath crayons and foam letters
beauty set
medical baby


----------



## mayb_baby

lauram_92 said:


> Lorna, do you rewrite your list everytime? I have seen you post it like 4 times now :rofl: I think I might save it for some ideas :blush:
> 
> Oliver's Santa present will be a garage, and some cars! But I haven't picked what one. I like the VTech Toot Toot garage, but the "special features" like recognising the different cars might be a bit pointless when he is using other cars.. If that makes sense.
> 
> I also have..
> A Laugh and Learn Puppy
> Some books
> A piano/keyboard
> 
> Can't even remember what else :dohh: Not finished shopping yet though.

I have it saved in a document but it keeps growing and changing:dohh:


----------



## Rhio92

I haven;t added Connor's birthday presents :dohh: on sunday :dance: :cry:
He's getting:
- a car paddling pool
-which is getting filled with balls
- clothes
- books
- a shape sorter
- a boppy thing that you hit and it wobbles and goes back up
- pyjamas


----------



## annawrigley

Already got:
Talking Peppa Pig
Lullaby Peppa Pig that plays lullabies and projects lights
Various bath toys
Peppa Pig little library

Getting:
This garage

And the attached pics for his room

Got our advent calendars too, I've got Dairy Milk he's got Peppa Pig :D
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2011-11-09 at 12.04.08.png
File size: 164.6 KB
Views: 3









Screen Shot 2011-11-09 at 12.04.33.png
File size: 104.1 KB
Views: 1









Screen Shot 2011-11-09 at 12.05.05.png
File size: 120.6 KB
Views: 2









Screen Shot 2011-11-09 at 12.05.27.png
File size: 187 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> Already got:
> Talking Peppa Pig
> Lullaby Peppa Pig that plays lullabies and projects lights
> Various bath toys
> Peppa Pig little library
> 
> Getting:
> This garage
> 
> And the attached pics for his room
> 
> Got our advent calendars too, I've got Dairy Milk he's got Peppa Pig :D

Were doing Michael's room up in January were did you get the mat? I can't find one anywhere :shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> Already got:
> Talking Peppa Pig
> Lullaby Peppa Pig that plays lullabies and projects lights
> Various bath toys
> Peppa Pig little library
> 
> Getting:
> This garage
> 
> And the attached pics for his room
> 
> Got our advent calendars too, I've got Dairy Milk he's got Peppa Pig :D

quins room is in a sesame street theme 
but he would probably lose his mind for all those trains which he calls "a choo" (S) which i think sounds like a fake sneeze lol:haha:


----------



## _laura

Ikea have a mat like that for a tenner! We got it for max for his birthday!


----------



## bbyno1

I plan to get quite alot:haha: but so far only got her
-A cardigan
-Waybuloo books
-Pretend BBQ (From ELC)
-My leaptop laptop pink


----------



## _laura

just ordered a my pal scout! :dohh: it was a tenner in argos!

Going to give it to my brother to give Max.


----------



## bbyno1

I need a good doll.Aliyah's nan wants to get her,her 1st 'propper' dolly. Shes looking at spending around 50 pound,but they all seem to be 3 years up. Not sure if thats a little forward for her iykwim?


----------



## lauram_92

_laura said:


> just ordered a my pal scout! :dohh: it was a tenner in argos!
> 
> Going to give it to my brother to give Max.

I was going to get Oliver one for his birthday! Aah, might have to buy it early now :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lauram_92 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> just ordered a my pal scout! :dohh: it was a tenner in argos!
> 
> Going to give it to my brother to give Max.
> 
> I was going to get Oliver one for his birthday! Aah, might have to buy it early now :rofl:Click to expand...

Quin loves his scout! good toy


----------



## lauram_92

QuintinsMommy said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> just ordered a my pal scout! :dohh: it was a tenner in argos!
> 
> Going to give it to my brother to give Max.
> 
> I was going to get Oliver one for his birthday! Aah, might have to buy it early now :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Quin loves his scout! good toyClick to expand...

Out of stock :cry:


----------



## Mii

My mom bought Myles a baby einstin (sp?) jolly jump thingy :) 
She also got him this walking thing but he wont be able to use it for a while lol

Im not really sure what I should get him... hell only be 4 months so it wont be a big deal this christmas. lol might get him a stuffed animal that lights up and plays music (I saw it at wallmart and it looked really cute :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna loves her violet (scout for girls ). She goes to sleep with it every night!


----------



## vinteenage

bbyno1 said:


> I need a good doll.Aliyah's nan wants to get her,her 1st 'propper' dolly. Shes looking at spending around 50 pound,but they all seem to be 3 years up. Not sure if thats a little forward for her iykwim?

As long as it doesn't list it as a choking hazard, Im sure it's fine.


----------



## _laura

Yeah Max has an interactive Lotso that says 3+ but it's just a soft toy that talks when you press it's paw! No choking things.


----------



## KaceysMummy

bbyno1 said:


> I need a good doll.Aliyah's nan wants to get her,her 1st 'propper' dolly. Shes looking at spending around 50 pound,but they all seem to be 3 years up. Not sure if thats a little forward for her iykwim?

You get my first... baby annabell or baby borns.
We got Kacey my first baby Annabell tickle and touch, last year - she loves it. 
It's smaller than the normal baby Annabell which was perfect for her carrying around and is 12+ months. It laughs, cries and makes kissing noises. 

The normal dolls should be fine :) xx


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Already got:
> Talking Peppa Pig
> Lullaby Peppa Pig that plays lullabies and projects lights
> Various bath toys
> Peppa Pig little library
> 
> Getting:
> This garage
> 
> And the attached pics for his room
> 
> Got our advent calendars too, I've got Dairy Milk he's got Peppa Pig :D
> 
> Were doing Michael's room up in January were did you get the mat? I can't find one anywhere :shrug:Click to expand...

Homebase :thumbup: Lois told me about it before I take the credit :lol:

Noah's not bothered about his Scout at all :shrug:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin has a hard time sleeping if i dont ut scout nighttime music on :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

I considered giving him it to go to bed with and play the lullaby music but I just thought he'd press all the other things and it'd start singing cheerfully and get him all hyped up again :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> I considered giving him it to go to bed with and play the lullaby music but I just thought he'd press all the other things and it'd start singing cheerfully and get him all hyped up again :dohh:

when quin rolls over on it and its like "hi quintin" i hear quin make like a grumpy sound :haha:


----------



## tasha41

*Gifts:*
Handy Manny Toolbox
Candyland
BrainQuest for Threes
Hobby Horse
Dishes for her kitchen
2 My Little Ponies
Ariel "Barbie"
A "normal" Barbie
Vacuum (play of course though she'd be thrilled if I got her a real one)
Tinkerbell movie
Disney Princess dress up trunk
Barrel of monkeys
EasyBake Oven microwave playset -- she loves baking, I hate large quantities of baked goods lol, so I figured this would be a fun thing to do here and there
Leapfrog Text & Learn

*Stocking:*
Disney Princess stick-on earrings
2 Barbie outfits

I want to get her a "big gift" still for Christmas & I originally thought I'd get her a kitchen, but she keeps asking me for a train set, it's so cute "I really want a train set, mummy!".. so I think that will be it. Ohh and I want to find something for her room- I was thinking some sort of wall decals, or alphabet poster from Scholar's Choice.

I've already given her 3 of her other gifts though, 1 the cardboard got wet because I'm an idiot so I didn't want to wrap it up... 1 was an awkward shape I didn't want to wrap, and the other she saw and I caved.


----------



## candicex

I'm spending so much money on Ivy this x-mas! I am going to try get her:

Pool (already bought and wrapped :D)
Togs
Sun glasses
Pink Walker
Rainbow High Chair
Baby n Me Float
K's Kids Jumbo Go Go Go Car (Its a huge soft toy car that they can sit in and when they push buttons it plays music and makes car sounds hehe)

And probably something else


----------



## QuintinsMommy

tasha41 said:


> *Gifts:*
> Handy Manny Toolbox
> Candyland
> BrainQuest for Threes
> Hobby Horse
> Dishes for her kitchen
> 2 My Little Ponies
> Ariel "Barbie"
> A "normal" Barbie
> Vacuum (play of course though she'd be thrilled if I got her a real one)
> Tinkerbell movie
> Disney Princess dress up trunk
> Barrel of monkeys
> EasyBake Oven microwave playset -- she loves baking, I hate large quantities of baked goods lol, so I figured this would be a fun thing to do here and there
> Leapfrog Text & Learn
> 
> *Stocking:*
> Disney Princess stick-on earrings
> 2 Barbie outfits
> 
> I want to get her a "big gift" still for Christmas & I originally thought I'd get her a kitchen, but she keeps asking me for a train set, it's so cute "I really want a train set, mummy!".. so I think that will be it. Ohh and I want to find something for her room- I was thinking some sort of wall decals, or alphabet poster from Scholar's Choice.
> 
> I've already given her 3 of her other gifts though, 1 the cardboard got wet because I'm an idiot so I didn't want to wrap it up... 1 was an awkward shape I didn't want to wrap, and the other she saw and I caved.

Quins gotten 3 gifts out of me too :haha: once he was bored at my moms house so i knew i had a truck for him to play with in the car.one i wanted to play with it.:haha::haha: and the other was a colouring set I just bought but my mom was in a clothing store for an hour and quin got bored so we opened it up


----------



## lauram_92

I am so tempted to give Oliver a Christmas present. I'm so bored of all his toys :rofl:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

For Kians xmas he's getting:
**Wooden Block Set 
**LeapFrog Chat and Count Phone
**LeapFrog counting Train
**A Tale Before Christmas Book
**England Kit
**12-18 months outfit
**Stacking Learning Cups
**Sunderland Romper Suit
**Sunderland ball
**Sunderland top
**Musical book
**Splash and Play Water Slide
**Roary- Meet The Silver Hatch Gang
**How do Dinosaurs learn colours and numbers?
Wooden Play Activity Cube
Stitch soft toy 
Waybuloo fleece blanket
Cars outfit
LeapFrog Drum
PJs

Things with ** beside I have already bought, quite organsied this year!


----------



## MissMamma

yikes...havent bought any christmas prezzies yet! (apart from some bath crayons which were an impulse buy!!) BUUUT i _am_ going to get her a pram and doll, not sure what sort yet so if anyone can recommend i would be very greatful :D she's one..xx


----------



## we can't wait

I really want to get LO some wall art for her room, too. Oh, and it also occured to me that she needs a highchair soon... 

decisions, decisions. :-k


----------



## AirForceWife7

Honestly, I won't be getting her too much. Her birthday falls the day after Christmas & no matter what I get her she is still going to want to play with the tupperware more :D x


----------



## sarahxx

it's so hard because Summer's birthday is close to Christmas! So far i have got her an activity cube, a xylophone piano, pop n play elephant, crayons, a shape sorting bus. 
I still need to get:
bounce and spin zebra
wheelybug
puzzles
pull along dino
loaaads of books
magic wand
funky footsteps mat
splash and squirt elephant
spinning gears game
bounce back tiger
vtech vacuum
stacking cups
my first guitar

i've got so much xmas shopping left to do :dohh:


----------



## TaraxSophia

So far we've got Sophia:
1. Stanley snail rocker
2. Smart trike (pink)
3. Happy land fairy forrest tree house with happy land family
4. Seaside pour and play (bath toy)
5. Laugh and learn smart laptop
6. Chunky keys keyboard (baby piano)
7. 4 Books (old macdonald hand puppets, Where's spot?, Baby's bedtime stories and Silly barney)
8. Clothesss
and finally her grandad (my dad) is getting her a classic 1920 steiff teddy bear (hopefully it will stay nice :L) might just tuck it away until shes a little older.
And she'll be getting a load of other stuff from our family....shes gonna be a lucky girl on christmas day!! :flower:


----------

